# Rootranger



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Would like to add a root ranger to the arsenal. Not sure where to buy or what to look for specifically. I have a JNW brute cart model. 8.5 GPM 4000 psi on 3/8 ID hose. Thanks!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Would like to add a root ranger to the arsenal. Not sure where to buy or what to look for specifically. I have a JNW brute cart model. 8.5 GPM 4000 psi on 3/8 ID hose. Thanks!


Call Steve at JNW, they may have them. If not, call AJ Coleman.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have to call them tomorrow anyways. Didn't think about them. Is it worth 400 bucks or so when I already have a warthog? I have never used one but in videos they seem really powerful


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The key to the ranger is nozzle placement. If positioned correctly, I doubt there is a water-only nozzle that comes close. That is my reason for not buying one. You have to manually turn the hose to hit all sides of the pipe. Very doable with a camera but it seems pretty tedious.

I prefer the hog and root rat. But honestly I am using a camera with them as well so it may not be that big of a deal.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I use my camera to position the hog as well. All the videos I see online seem like the ranger is much faster at roots because of the one nozzle design. Would be a great investment if it Saves time


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The ranger is also much better when ran from downstream since it has zero forward nozzles.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> I use my camera to position the hog as well. All the videos I see online seem like the ranger is much faster at roots because of the one nozzle design. Would be a great investment if it Saves time


 The videos you see on line that make it look easy are 1/4" hoses. I have a root ranger and choose not to use it because it's too much work with a 3/8" hose. I normally operate my jetter with a warthog at around 3000 psi and when I come across some stubborn roots that are really thick and aren't coming out, I crank up the psi close to 4000 and job done. For 3/8" and above hose I think the warthog and root rat are all that's needed.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I guess I don't understand. Why wouldn't you use the ranger on a 3/8" hose? Are you recommending I get a 1/4" hose?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

After spending the day with Ben a few weeks ago (mainly to see the seesnake mini and cs6 firsthand) we did an inspection and found roots at 9 spots in the clay lateral. With the root ranger and 3/8" hose from an upstream cleanout they were shredded in no time. After maybe 20 mins the pipe was spotless and ready for video recording. After seeing it first hand I will be picking up a RR shortly, although ill run it on my 1/4" hose only because we confirmed ill still get 3100 psi at the nozzle, but if I upped to the 3/8" hose with 1/4" threads I would be at 3500 ish. It's amazing what the RR will do with our small cart jetters, I can't imagine it on a bigger cart unit


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok I'm calling tomorrow.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I would try JNW first so they can spec the RR with the right nozzle for yur spcs, I spoke with Kirk at aj Coleman and Asked about a RR with a #4.0 nozzle and he wasn't sure what I was talking about other than they only have the one sold by ridgid that's speced for the kj-3100 which is 5.5 GPM at 3500 psi


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you know someone near you that has one, I'd see if you can try it out before you spend $300-$400. Some guys love it and some guys hate it, You may or may not like the effort that's involved to make it work.

Heck, I should have taken Ben up on that offer to show me how it works and I'd have three hundred extra dollars in the bank right now.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> If you know someone near you that has one, I'd see if you can try it out before you spend $300-$400. Some guys love it and some guys hate it, You may or may not like the effort that's involved to make it work.
> 
> Heck, I should have taken Ben up on that offer to show me how it works and I'd have three hundred extra dollars in the bank right now.


You bought yours for $300? Since it's used and you really hate it, I'll give $200 cash for it.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Someone just beat you to it.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Someone just beat you to it.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuu****k


----------

